# Trade Rumor: Knicks/clippers...source!!!



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

*Hoopsworld: "Other un -named Knick sources have reported a sign and trade deal involving Allan Houston, Antonio McDyess, Howard Eisley and Clarence Weatherspoon of the Knicks: for Elton Brand and Lamar Odom of the Clippers. These sources are also insinuating that New York will sign restricted free agent,“Speedy” Claxton to run the point." * 

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_4490.shtml


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

That would be good thing for the knicks......but.....i dont know why the Clippers would do it........there arent that Dump.......i hope so.


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

:no:  :sigh: any trade that involves houston is no good in my book unless we are getting a real scorer....tho we would dump eisly and dice man ... brand would kill sweetney's chances of doing anything on the knicks! and i dunt like odoms scoring capabilities


----------



## International Bskball (Jul 5, 2003)

wow...that article was terrible...First, why would Zo sign with NY? They have less talent than either the Nets or Heat do (the teams in the running at the end), and after so many classic playoff battles and one of the most famed rivalries in sports, why would Mourning go to the Knicks..rediculous
Also, why heck would the Clips do that deal...Sterling isint stupid, just selfish...The clips take all of the Knicks problems, and the Knicks get the two best players on the Clips, both all-star calliber players...if Sterling does pay, it will be for top tier guys, not for New York's junk, that i guarentee.
There were no un-named sources...that was just a Knick fan praying for old times and wishing that they could get whatever they want, in some way feeling they deserve it...ill stop bantering now, my point is, its garbage, its made up.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

allan and clippers don't make sense

sorry


----------



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

The trade is a fake just reading the article you can see the guys is trying to be a smart A##


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

Its kinda obvious that they guy is just trying to be funny. Anybody who believes that it is real is a dumba$$


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thats as dumb as the trade I proposed trading Ostertag and Stevenson for Eric Brand


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Yea, this articLe was 100% a JOKE...Damn, you guys are guLLabLe........


----------



## Jeff van Gumby (Feb 22, 2003)

Someone guy on a website isn't a source. When you say source it implies that some guy didn't just make this trade up. This seems to be the case with this trade.


----------

